# Ice fishing



## Jazzey (Feb 10, 2009)

Ice Fishing
An old man walked out onto a frozen lake on a bitter cold winter day. He drilled a hole in the ice, sat on his bucket, put his fishing line in the water and eagerly waited for a fish to bite.

He was there for almost five hours without even a nibble when a young boy walked out, drilled a hole in the ice and sat on his bucket not far from the old man. It only took about one minute and BAM! A huge walleye bit his hook and the boy pulled in the fish.

The old man couldn't believe it and figured it was just luck. Yet, the boy put his fish line in again and within just two minutes he pulled in another huge walleye!

This went on and on until finally the old man couldn't stand it any more. He hadn't caught a fish all day. He went to the boy and said, "Boy, I've been here nearly all day without even a nibble. You have been here only a few minutes and have caught TEN huge fish! How do you do it?"

The boy said, "Oo af o rep ra rums rm."

"What," asked the old man?

Again the boy said, "Oo af o rep ra rums rm.”

Freezing and impatient the old man yelled "Look, I can't understand a word you are saying." 

So, the boy took off his gloves, spit a clump of stuff into his hands and said, "You have to keep the worms warm!"


----------



## NicNak (Feb 10, 2009)

Ewweeewewewewwww :yuck:

Funny joke though.  :lol:


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for the joke ill have to tell my brothers tht one.


----------

